# Tappan Lake Saugeye.



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Caught this guy earlier today at Tappan. I also caught a few dinks that may have been keepers had I not seen this one. I didn't weigh it but it is at 28" so it should go 8lbs. I should have had it mounted because I doubt I will get another one that big locally but it looked so damned tasty I just had to filet it.

I also stopped in at Cripple Creek Bait to get some blade blanks. He didn't have the size I needed but I think he may be good luck.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice fish .. and i agree about Cripple Creek!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Real nice!!!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

very nice I couldn't tell just how big he was beside the yard stick but the pic where he is beside the busch light now I understand your measuring and just how big he really is lol did you catch it on a blade


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful eye.................congrats !!


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fish,you got to fish a lot to catch a nice one like that. cudos brother


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow!:cyclops:


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

big_fish said:


> did you catch it on a blade



1/4 oz grey spinner jig with a stinger and 1/3 of a night crawler.

Water temp 79.5 degrees.

10 foot flat in 21 feet of water.

Wind and water skiers for some decent chop and about 2 feet visibility.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish,and jims good about info!


----------

